# 05 fit on 04?



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

all i was just wondering is dose the 05 or 06 rotors and break calapers fit on the 04 moldes. and are they worth converting over? i really want to get drilled slotted rotors with bigger calapers. ty.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my .02 if you are willing to pay for 05-06 brake system, you might as well get the upgrade from the 05-06. may cost the same with the same amount of work/labor. but to answer your question, i am not sure


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah it dose i just wanted to know if its at all better than the 04 because ill just but the 05 06 calipers and buy driller slotted rotors. i just get break fade really bad and i wanna make it look better and stop faster


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

In the rear you can directly swap the hardware, no issues at all. In the front it would be a direct swap except for 1 thing...the bolts holding the caliper to the hub are a different size. You can change out the whole hub, or you can order adapter sleeves from JHP(I think that's who sells them) in Australia that fit over your current 12mm bolts to make them fit the 14mm holes in the 05/6 calipers.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok ty mutch thats what i needed to hear :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a couple good threads on brakes;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/front-brake-enhancements-upgrades-gto-holden-4260/

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/rear-brake-enhancements-upgrades-gto-holden-4764/


----------

